# Navydoc melts some snow! (*caution* MANY pics)



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

So it's a good thing that it's snowing right now, as all the snow around the post office is gone... Navydoc dropped a bomb on me that rattled Resolute Bay.

So there was not supposed to be any mail today... but I get a phone call at around 3:00 saying come up to the PO and pick up a package... well I see a huge box and the return address says Navydoc. Well this guy read in a post that I made that I did not have a humidor yet, so what does he do, PM me asking for my address. Well it took some time, but what else is new mail takes a while to get to me! BUT it worth the wait!! I will let the pictures speak for themselves...

So it was not enough for this guy to send me a humidor, he had to fill it up as well, and I don't mean just with peanuts!!

I could not believe it, beads in a tube, beads in a can, and to top it all off a Palio cutter! I was going to buy one and now I don't have to... this is just too good!

Then came the cigars... I am a little too new to know what they all are but let me guess the best I can..

Hoyo limited 2007
Davidoff Millennium Blend
Tatuaje (don't know)
Punch (don't know)
Pepin (don't know)

​
Is this not the best or what... I mean what a BOTL.​
Now the sad part... firstly let me say that is humidor was well packaged, I mean I don't know how it could have been packaged any better other than building a small wooden crate and ship it up to me by hand... but there in lies the problem... First Air. Now if you have been following the thread about the bomb that has been en route to me from RHNewfie (Jeff) you may have an idea of how great First Air (the airline of the north) really is... well they figured they would bomb Navydoc back. So they decided to add a little something to my humidor... a crack in the glass.​
​
Now to be honest, I was not going to post anything about this crack. I did not want anyone out there to think this had anything to do with Navydoc, it certainly did not. This guy is one hell of a BOTL. The only reason I mentioned the crack was to ask the jungle... do you think it matters? Yes it does matter to the looks, a little BUT does it matter to the humi? Would that much humidity escape thru the crack?

Also I searched CS and could find no threads about a cracked glass in a humi, but does anyone know how it can be fixed? I mean is it easy to replace the glass... or should I replace it with wood?

Anyway thanks for reading my small book! Yes I do tend to rant, you should really pity my wife. While she does love the humidor (she thinks it looks great) she is sure sick of me talking about it! I would love to smoke one of these great smokes tonight but I think after the journey they had I think I will give them a week to sit and relax!

SO the bottom line Navydoc rocks, if you are prone to handing out RG please give some to him from me. Once again, thank you Paul. Your humidor has found a new (yet cold) home in the arctic!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

That is one awesome hit (despite the crack, of which I know zip in terms of how it would affect humidity).


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Paul is one of the best botl here in CS!
You've got some very good cigars bro.
Congrats and wtg Paul!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Nice hit Paul!
Season her up and see how it holds humidity...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Totaly Awesome.....Navy doc is a super guy, had the pleasure to meet him at the shack herf:tu:tu those sticks look superb, and the humi is the cat's a**.......as for the crack, put some clear silicon or crazy glue on it from the outside till ya can get a new piece. And read up on how ta season that baby. Great lookin weekend for ya!!


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I second the Silicon comment.

Just put a fine bead down it... and be sure to let it dry and air out with the lid open and it should be good as new.... well despite the crack.

I'm sure living out there you've become accustomed to 'function over form'.

But that was a super hit! Congrats nonetheless!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I think I may have a solution to the problem. IF the jungle says that the crack will cause a problem with it's humitity I thougth about using silicon BUT would make my cigars stink... I could use my favorite... TUCK TAPE



Hell if I can use it to tape my vapor barrier seams it will hold in the humitity in my humidor for sure... this is only till I get back to Newfoundland this summer and get it fixed for real.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you put on from the outside, it should be fine.... 

Course duct tape may work..... 100% airtight isn't necessary... I'm sure 99.5% will be fine


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, what a great looking humi! From what I have read NavyDoc is a very special BOTL. Great sticks! I'm drooling just looking at the Davi!:tu

Is there a glass man nearby? Otherwise, as Old Sailor said some silicone on the crack and at the edge where the glass meets the wood should help restrict any air escaping. Let us know how its holding after you season it up!

This is truly an amazing place!:ss


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

If you lay the bead on the outside the smell of the silicone should not seep in, but then the best answer is then to use hot melt glue. A thin bead on the outside, and that will not obscure the view of those fine vitolas at all. Just do it in a warm room, giving the glass plenty of time to pick up the heat. Doing hot melt on glass in a chilly room might just make the problem worse.
:tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Never thought about hot glue... that might be the simplest thing... other than tape but that would be so FUGLY

anyway I just wanted to post a link to a post made my Navydoc so you guys can hit his RG a little... I already did but my hammer is still quite small!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1416945&postcount=45

Thanks guys for the help on the crack... keep the suggestions coming, and let me know what the cigars are.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome looking hit :tu

Go with the silicon for a temp fix, once it dries it wont smell.


.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

1st off GREAT HIT!!!!!!!!!!!! 
2nd - you have some good idea's on the glass - I think you are covered
3rd - the Sticks - I dont know the size of the HDM EL - but it looked like a Regales. I bought a box, and they have GREAT flavor.

Conga-Rats! RG bump for the Navy Doc!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great hit!! Beautiful humi - bummer about the glass but the suggestions above should fix it - your humi has some character now!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

One of the greatest bombs i have ever seen! Dont worry about the crack, silicon that bad boyy up (if its losing humidity) and rock on:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW!!! Very generous hit, nicely done Navydoc!! :tu :tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I just have to say when some guy I never met before asked me for my address so he could send me a humidor I never imagined what would show up... I mean the generosity of Paul and the generosity of this site and it;s members just brings a smile to my face... There are people in this world, I have met many that would not help you out no matter what... and Paul told me that he did not want anything in return, just wants me to PIF. 

I am still a little shocked to be honest. I am just not used to this kind of kindness. I will stop now... I am just rambling!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

If ya ever get ta meet Paul, you'll enjoy his easy going nature, and his expertise of cigars!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> *If ya ever get ta meet Paul*, !


I did at the shack, man I sat next to him almost all nite listening to all the wisdom he had and forgot most of it already But he's still a very nice guy.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BamaDoc77 said:


> One of the greatest bombs i have ever seen!


I have to agree...simply awesome!

Fix the crack and it will be fine...and you will have TWO stories to tell when you show off the beautiful humi!

Just awesome Paul! :tu


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Very nice, Paul!


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

awesome gesture!! :tu str8edg, let me know what you think about the palio cutter....i've considered buying one, but haven't been convinced it's worth the money and could use some valuable feedback from someone using their own for the first time. 

Jason


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

thats a hell of a bomb ! and heres an idea to hide that crack. seal it up from the inside, then get some of that frosted glass spray paint, and frost the outside.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

sean373 said:


> thats a hell of a bomb ! and heres an idea to hide that crack. seal it up from the inside, then get some of that frosted glass spray paint, and frost the outside.


Good suggestion. :tu


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice job Paul. NavyDoc is one of the best guys here.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Awesome job! Enjoy Craig! Now fill it up!!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

str8edg said:


> I just have to say when some guy I never met before asked me for my address so he could send me a humidor I never imagined what would show up... I mean the generosity of Paul and the generosity of this site and it;s members just brings a smile to my face... There are people in this world, I have met many that would not help you out no matter what... and Paul told me that he did not want anything in return, just wants me to PIF.
> 
> I am still a little shocked to be honest. *I am just not used to this kind of kindness. I will stop now*... I am just rambling!


That's just how we roll here Craig. Enjoy everything my new friend and take care of the "next" guy where ever that may be :tu Oh, I almost forgot....I told you these guys would have some great suggestions for the crack


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome gesture by a fine BOTL....

Navydoc saw a post about a year ago where I bombed a friend, well he must of thought I was being a little too rough on him, because the Doc decided to take matters into his own hands....well needless to say he bombed me with a bunch of cigars, cigars I had only had the opprotunity to read about up until that point.

Unsolicited acts of Kindness are how I describe it. Guys like the Doc make this a great place.

PIF


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know if you can get it where you are, but they sell odorless silicone sealant. I got mine at Walmart, GE brand. I've used it in both my wine chilladors. What I would do, is tape off with in an 1/8" or so on either side of the crack, and then run a bead of silicone. Then work it down nice and smooth with you finger. Pull the tape off and you have a nice clean line.

Another idea, if you're so inclined, it to remove the glass. Then put sealant between the 2 edges and push back together and let dry. Take a razor and scrape off any accumulation that squeezed out, on either side of the glass. Just reinstall the glass with some sealant and you're good to go.

Great bomb by the way, good on Navydoc for taking care of a northern brother. Enjoy it.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats a bomb. I would like to give suggestions but they've all been given.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> That's just how we roll here Craig. Enjoy everything my new friend and take care of the "next" guy where ever that may be :tu Oh, I almost forgot....I told you these guys would have some great suggestions for the crack


Good work Paul!

Must have been hard for an old Navy guy like yourself to withhold suggestions for the ..........


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

That is awesome! It shouldn't be that hard to replace the glass. Any glass shop can cut and install it for you. It would be worth it to me to have looking all new again. :2


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I plan on having it replaced when I get back to Newfoundland this summer... but as for now, kind of no shops around here.

Thanks guys for the suggestions on how to fix the crack. I will be trying something this week to see how it goes. I will post a thread of the process in case this happens to anyone else in the future.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

[sniff!]

Aw man, the brotherhood of the jungle brings a tear to my eye, it does!

Navydoc is Da MAN! Excellent and timely bombage! Delicious smokes! Beautiful humi that now has *history*!

Dig in, Craig! We the second half of bomb pr0n! You know, the noms! Light one up! Snap some pics! You GO! :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Most incredible bombing I've ever witnessed. WOW :-0

Props and RG given to Navydoc (love that sig too.)


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

holy hell nice humi .. Navydoc is the man :tu


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Nicely done Paul, enjoy the bounty str8edg and as the wise navydoc suggests - just pay it forward when ya can :tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I will indead PIF... as soon as I have some sticks to share I will do some blanket bombing. Maybe the summer when I get somewhere with normal mail... well will see!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

WOW!!!

What a great looking set up. Enjoy smoking and looking at those.

Nice one Paul.:tu


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

str8edg said:


> I will indead PIF... as soon as I have some sticks to share I will do some blanket bombing. Maybe the summer when I get somewhere with normal mail... well will see!


My comment may have come out stronger than I meant it to. There is no hurry to PIF, your ability to do so will come in time and you will know when that is. In the mean time, enjoy your hobby!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm from Arkansas...I'd slap some duck tape on it.  Seriously that was an amazingly generous jesture. I've had three of the cigars and they are awesome and you are in for a treat.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

jbo said:


> I'm from Arkansas...I'd slap some duck tape on it.  Seriously that was an amazingly generous jesture. I've had three of the cigars and they are awesome and you are in for a treat.


Yeah they have clear duct tape now too. But I am partial to plain old gray, adds a touch of class to anything.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I have decided to go the silicone route... I don't have nor can I get odorless stuff so I am stuck with the smell... but I figure after a while it will be gone right? I am only doing the outside. so we will see.

Have I mentioned yet that Navydoc rocks??!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

str8edg said:


> I have decided to go the silicone route... I don't have nor can I get odorless stuff so I am stuck with the smell... but I figure after a while it will be gone right? I am only doing the outside. so we will see.
> 
> Have I mentioned yet that Navydoc rocks??!!


There ya go, it'll work out just fine!:ss 
ps...you get mail that far north:r:r:hn


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

str8edg said:


> I have decided to go the silicone route... I don't have nor can I get odorless stuff so I am stuck with the smell... but I figure after a while it will be gone right? I am only doing the outside. so we will see.
> 
> Have I mentioned yet that Navydoc rocks??!!


Tape the inside of the crack real good with some strong duct tape or clear tape while the glue is drying (a week would be best) and that will keep any odor from getting in. Once the glue dries it should be OK. Also if you are interested in getting the top fixed and are willing to ship it to me I would be willing to do it for nothing. Glass work is what I do for a living. I would just need to see a few good close ups of the inside and outside before you send it. Keep it in mind its an open invitation no matter how long you wait to decide so do the glue now if that's what you want for a while.

Chas


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Whoa....that's a serious shelling right there. Lucky you made it out alive.

:tu:ss:bl


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Most glass shops (i.e. auto glass, home exterior or even a Lowes or Home Depot ) have an in house glass cutter. They can cut you a replacement panel in glass or a thick plexi for just a few bucks. Then it should be no problem to pop it right in. 

If you go the silicone route, make sure you use a bathroom grade ( anti-mold) Place some painters tape on the inside of the crack, then along the edges of the outside of the crack as close as you can get it. Run a small bead along the crack and use a small plastic putty knife along the crack to smooth it out. (If you use your finger for this, you may end up with a nasty cut.) Remove the tape and let dry for a day or two. 

Also, there are many BOTL here with wood working skills. If you give them the dimentions of the panel, I'm sure someone could rip you a nice cedar panel that would fit in, plus it'll look cool too. 

Hope that helps ya! Enjoy the bomb:ss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> Tape the inside of the crack real good with some strong duct tape or clear tape while the glue is drying (a week would be best) and that will keep any odor from getting in. Once the glue dries it should be OK. Also if you are interested in getting the top fixed and are willing to ship it to me I would be willing to do it for nothing. Glass work is what I do for a living. I would just need to see a few good close ups of the inside and outside before you send it. Keep it in mind its an open invitation no matter how long you wait to decide so do the glue now if that's what you want for a while.
> 
> Chas


I don't know how I missed this post... sorry Chas. Thank you for you generous offer. I planed on trying a simple fix first, but if that does not work I will keep you in mind for sure. I think I am going to take this humidor home with me this summer so I would have the opportunity to send it to you then if I can't get it fixed in Newfoundland. Thank you again brother.

Just to update this thread and link it to the new one&#8230; I have fixed the crack&#8230; well I hope it's fixed, we will see when the seasoning is done! Here is the new thread.

Crack in you glass top humi... no worries, just fix it


----------

